# Мышь в mc под иксами

## Davidov

Почему может нажатие мышкой в mc приводит к появлению строк вроде " 14#14", вместо того, чтобы выделять ныжный файл или перемещения курсора в mcedit?

Терминал xterm или rxvt, в обычной (не через иксы) консоле всё ок.

----------

## bukazoid

 *Davidov wrote:*   

> Почему может нажатие мышкой в mc приводит к появлению строк вроде " 14#14", вместо того, чтобы выделять ныжный файл или перемещения курсора в mcedit?
> 
> Терминал xterm или rxvt, в обычной (не через иксы) консоле всё ок.

 

в mc скорее всего небыла задана поддержка X11 в USE параметрах.

----------

## Davidov

 *bukazoid wrote:*   

>  *Davidov wrote:*   Почему может нажатие мышкой в mc приводит к появлению строк вроде " 14#14", вместо того, чтобы выделять ныжный файл или перемещения курсора в mcedit?
> 
> Терминал xterm или rxvt, в обычной (не через иксы) консоле всё ок. 
> 
> в mc скорее всего небыла задана поддержка X11 в USE параметрах.

 

Странно. 

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.0-r14  +7zip +X +gpm +ncurses +nls +pam +samba -slang -unicode 4,034 kB 
```

Попробую перекомпилировать на всялий случай.

----------

## lefsha

Я не уверен, но у меня есть ощущения, что поддержка мыши

в mc глюкавая. У меня например не выделяются файлы во правой панельке

второй колонки. И только там. Объянить это трудно, кроме того, что

mc сам по себе один большой баг...

----------

## Davidov

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Я не уверен, но у меня есть ощущения, что поддержка мыши
> 
> в mc глюкавая. У меня например не выделяются файлы во правой панельке
> 
> второй колонки. И только там. Объянить это трудно, кроме того, что
> ...

 

Поставил mc-mp (в багзиле уже несколько лет, кажется, ebuild лежит).

Всё заработало  :Smile: 

----------

## lefsha

 *Davidov wrote:*   

>  *lefsha wrote:*   Я не уверен, но у меня есть ощущения, что поддержка мыши
> 
> в mc глюкавая. У меня например не выделяются файлы во правой панельке
> 
> второй колонки. И только там. Объянить это трудно, кроме того, что
> ...

 

Вот именно. Куча нормального софта находится только там.

Потому что какие-то идиоты считают, что оно чем-то нестабильно

или просто лень в портаж совать.

Это при том что в портаже куча кривого софта находится...

Вообще линух напоминает кучку идиотов которые свои действия

определяют на основании мне нравится Петя или нет.

Ровно по этой причине в ядре до сих пор нет райзер4

хотя у Мортона он есть и работает как надо...

Но вот какой-то дебил решил, что Райзер не так отвечает

на письма и не исправляет те баги которые ему приписывают

и таким образом его наказали....

Короче линух это один сплошной детский сад...

----------

## C2H5OH

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *Davidov wrote:*    *lefsha wrote:*   Я не уверен, но у меня есть ощущения, что поддержка мыши
> 
> в mc глюкавая. У меня например не выделяются файлы во правой панельке
> 
> второй колонки. И только там. Объянить это трудно, кроме того, что
> ...

 

Ну не весь Линух.

Среди, например тех же разработчиков Генты, встречаются как конченые идиоты, так и вполне адекватные люди.

----------

## lefsha

 *C2H5OH wrote:*   

>  *lefsha wrote:*    *Davidov wrote:*    *lefsha wrote:*   Я не уверен, но у меня есть ощущения, что поддержка мыши
> 
> в mc глюкавая. У меня например не выделяются файлы во правой панельке
> 
> второй колонки. И только там. Объянить это трудно, кроме того, что
> ...

 

Клонировал бы кто Gentoo что-ли...

Идея то замечательная...

Но так испохабить....

----------

## IFL

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Клонировал бы кто Gentoo что-ли...
> 
> Идея то замечательная...
> 
> Но так испохабить....

 

клонируй

----------

## C2H5OH

 *IFL wrote:*   

>  *lefsha wrote:*   Клонировал бы кто Gentoo что-ли...
> 
> Идея то замечательная...
> 
> Но так испохабить.... 
> ...

 

ага_)

если неплохо получится то перейду обязательно  :Smile: 

----------

## lefsha

 *IFL wrote:*   

>  *lefsha wrote:*   Клонировал бы кто Gentoo что-ли...
> 
> Идея то замечательная...
> 
> Но так испохабить.... 
> ...

 

На это есть программисты хотя бы в университетах.

Это их задача.

Некоторые вон микроядро делают - слава Богу что...

Может найдутся те кто и Генту переделают.

Потому как если честно более удобной концепции

придумать сложно. Да и не их это заслуга.

Но вот продумать организацию более тщательно

это необходимо.

С тем бардаком который есть сейчас жить трудно.

Помнится собираю какую то программулину

кажется что-то с видео - не помню сейчас.

Там есть поддержка mysql.

Ну мне она даром не сдалась и флаг не стоит.

После чего вижу. Сборка идет без mysql,

3-мя строчками ниже... как? - у Вас есть mysql...

замечательно устанавливаем поддержку

для базы данных...

И так сплошь и рядом.

В итоге все эти USE флаги такая профанация...

Или было еще собирал значит апаче2.

Ну а berkdb нафиг удалил. Ну не нужна она мне.

Собираю значит и он мне выдает не могу

слинковать с berkdb, хотя такого флага

у программы и близко нет - желающие

могут проверить...

Короче и смех и грех...

И спрашивается теперь - нафига все эти флаги,

если от них мало чего зависит?

Про параллельные сборки я вообще молчу.

Это высший пилотаж.

Там сборка одного пакета может вызвать

переключение на сборку другого пакета

и второе окно остается без дела и выдает ошибку...

Мечта поэта...

А почитаешь, что это товарищи пишут, так кроме высоких

материй или о том как тут у нас все круто

ничего нет.

----------

## hlroad

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Вообще линух напоминает кучку идиотов которые свои действия
> 
> определяют на основании мне нравится Петя или нет.
> 
> Ровно по этой причине в ядре до сих пор нет райзер4
> ...

 

Краткий пересказ произшедшего:

Рейзер: а вот у меня тут такая руль что всем рулям руль - "файлы как каталоги".

Разработчики ядра: эта твоя руль крива как турецкая сабля так ещё наверняка и не работает ибо там есть принципиальные проблемы.

Рейзер (жутко раздраженно): нет у меня всё работает, вы просто не понимаете ничего в колбасных обрезках.

Разработчики ядра: эти твои колбасные обрезки работать не могут.

Рейзер (ещё более раздраженно): да работают же.

Разработчики ядра: вот тебе программа, убедись, все виснет.

...

Рейзер (через полгода): да, нехорошо вышло, замнем эту тему, не работают у меня колбасные обрезки.

Разработчики ядра: Да ну ? О чем ишшо нам стоит поговорить ?

Разработчики ядра в большинстве своем неплохо понимают - что и как должно работать. Рейзер - тоже. Но есть одно отличие: свои ошибки он признает только после того как его в них не просто носом ткнут, а измажут в дерьме как следует. Конечно в этом случае как-то отпадает желание с ним общаться по поводу других проблем...

В конце концов это Рейзер хочет чтобы его файловая система в ядре появилась, а не наоборот, так с какой статити разработчики ядра должны выслушивать хамские замечания с его стороны...

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> На это есть программисты хотя бы в университетах.
> 
> Это их задача.
> ...

 

Угу. А то вдруг не получится "красиво" - как тогда изображать из себя такого безгрешного всеумельца ?

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> С тем бардаком который есть сейчас жить трудно. 
> 
> 

 

... но необходимо. Ибо истоки его куда глубже чем вы хотите это представить.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ну мне она даром не сдалась и флаг не стоит.
> 
> После чего вижу. Сборка идет без mysql,
> ...

 

Ммм... А пакеты которые использовали berkdb пересобрал ?

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Собираю значит и он мне выдает не могу
> 
> слинковать с berkdb, хотя такого флага
> ...

 

Проверил. Есть там такой флаг:

```

# emerge -etv apache

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/apache-2.0.54-r31  +apache2 -debug -doc +ldap -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser +mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -no-suexec (-selinux)

 +ssl -static-modules -threads 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.6-r2  +berkdb +gdbm +ldap 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-libs/db-4.3.27  -bootstrap -doc +java -nocxx +tcltk 0 kB [2]

```

Всё упирается в олдну простую вещь через которую не прыгнешь: комбинаторный взрыв. Скажем у PHP есть больше сотни флагов. То есть (в теории) - больше 1267650600228229401496703205376 возможных комбинаций. А если ещё учесть отдельно варианты "USE-флага нет, пакет есть" - то больше 515377520732011331036461129765621272702107522001 возможных комбинаций. А ведь есть ещё и другие пакеты и USE-флаги можно указывать для них локально... Ясно что все комбинации не проверит никто и никогда. Проверяют только самые распространенные комбинации, но комбинация без berkdb - уже некоторая экзотика, а уж вариант "поставили berkdb, что-то собрали, а потом снесли не сделав `emerge -e world'" - так и вообще "розыск приключений на свою задницу", уж извините. Но если бы вы написали в bugzilla'у - то может ошибку бы и исправили, но вот как-то сомневаюсь я что это было сделано, ведь правда ?

А многие пакеты вообще не дают возможности управлять выбором библиотек - что находят, всё пользуют. Поскольку проблема небольшая то на это мало кто внимания обращает: если USE-флаг стоит, то библиотеку portage вытянет, если не стоит и не стоит нигде - portage снесет, depclean всё подчистит. Если где-то стоит, а где-то нет... ну вот пусть тот кому это мешает patch'и и присылает  :Smile: . А кому ещё этим заниматься ? Вы может университет какой проспонсируете чтобы он пару сотен разработчиков на это бросил если сами не хотите время тратить ? А если нет - то чего придираться ? Чтобы показать что все - в дерьме, а вы - на коне ? Нет уж: сделаете "альтернативный Genoo лучше Gentoo" - можете завлять о своей пушистости, а иначе - либо заткнитесь либо предложите что-то конструктивное, а не размышления про "если бы да кабы, да во рту росли грибы".

Как принято говорить у разработчиков ядра: -ENOPATCH...

----------

## lefsha

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Разработчики ядра: вот тебе программа, убедись, все виснет.
> 
> 

 

И где эта программа?

Засекречена? Почему-то никто не тыкает в нее носом на запросы

когда будет reiser4 в ядре.

Казалось бы чего проще. Тебе вопрос - ты им программу.

Тут же все закрывают рот.

Просто логично и понятно.

Нет. Мы будем долго и упорно обсуждать сей вопрос.

Достаточно почитать местный форум на другом языке...

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *lefsha wrote:*   
> 
> На это есть программисты хотя бы в университетах.
> ...

 

Я не говорю про всеумельца. Тем более безгрешнего.

Я сказал о том, что это не моя задача.

Если мне что-то не нравится, то это не значит что мне нужно бежать

все самому переделывать. Мне хватает моего дела вполне.

И как только мне там скажут, что надо иначе делать потому-то и потому-то

я обязательно прислушаюсь. Когда тебе бесплатно советы дают - радоваться надо...

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "С тем бардаком который есть сейчас жить трудно."
> 
> ... но необходимо. Ибо истоки его куда глубже чем вы хотите это представить.
> ...

 

Оригинальное мышление...

Вы часом не из правительства Российской Федерации будете?

Это там любят если нам хреново, то мы сделаем еще хуже..

Ну ка мил человек расскажите мне ка откуда истоки портажа будут

и что именно мешает сделать его нормальным???

И если его изначально кривым сделали, то может переделать стоит

а не на прошлое кивать?

Только давайте оговорим рамки. Речь о портаже и ни о чем более.

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *lefsha wrote:*   
> 
> Или было еще собирал значит апаче2.
> ...

 

Да я сто лет без него живу. Нафиг он мне не сдался.

Уже 10 раз систему успел обновить.

А то я вижу Вы поняли, что я вчера флаг убрал, а сегодня с претензиями

пришел...

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *lefsha wrote:*   
> 
> Собираю значит и он мне выдает не могу
> ...

 

А теперь еще раз прочитать то что написал я и внимательно посмотреть,

на то что прислал сам. Абсолютно честно без всяких выкрутасов.

И так я повторно утверждаю, что флага НЕТ.

Будут ли еще желающие спорить?

Прошу понять меня правильно. Если я после якобы приведенных

Вами доказательств стою на своем, значит наверно на это есть

свои основания...

В данном случае очень важно что именно я написал.

По пунктам.

1. Есть рабочая система (была, но это уже другая история похлеще... :Smile: 

2. В этой системе _не установлено_ berkdb флага и его самого.

3. Собирается последний апач.

4. Смотрим на вашу зависимость внимательно...

5. Апач отказывается собираться без berkdb.

А теперь вопрос! Как должен был быть изменен ebuild

apache чтобы тот правильно собирался?

Ответ для ленивых.

--------------------------------------------

Поставить безусловную зависимость apache от berkdb....

--------------------------------------------

А теперь рассказываем какая такая тяжелая наследственность

которой я не понимаю лежит в основе подобных багов во многих

ebuild-ах...

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Всё упирается в олдну простую вещь через которую не прыгнешь: комбинаторный взрыв. Скажем у PHP есть больше сотни флагов. То есть (в теории) - больше 1267650600228229401496703205376 возможных комбинаций. А если ещё учесть отдельно варианты "USE-флага нет, пакет есть" - то больше 515377520732011331036461129765621272702107522001 возможных комбинаций.
> 
> 

 

Очень не хочется грубить, но обычно на такие рассуждения пускаются

люди, которые мало понимают что именно хотят сказать.

Почему-то с моей точки зрения картина выглядит куда проще.

И я никого не стращаю подобными цифрами...

Есть некая программа.

1. Для того чтобы ее собрать необходимы определенные пакеты.

Как например компиляторы служебные программы итд.

Без них понятное дело программа собираться не будет.

Однако работать может вполне.

2. Есть вторая группа программ библиотек без которых

данная программа не будет работать ни в какую.

Это понятное дело прямые зависимости.

3. Третья же группа определяет программы или библиотеки

на выбор которые могут быть собраны вместе, а могут и не быть.

Это всем известные USE флаги.

Неужели в этих 3-х соснах можно заблудится???

Неужели так сложно заметить, что для apache

вышеприведенная библиотека прямая зависимость!

Нравится мне она или нет. Это уже действительно

моя задача переписать этот apache, чтобы он

собирался без этой библиотеки.

Это наверняка возможно. Другое дело, что ни к портажу

ни к apache не относится. И я тут претензии выдвигать не могу.

Есть также и обратный случай. Если в системе установлен

некий пакет, то это еще совсем не значит, что

с ним надо собирать программы если это не

прямые зависимости. Если пользователь  отказался,

значит не хочет и это его дело почему.

А то получается виндовс. Мы тебе сделаем,

даже если ты не просил. Радуйся.

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А ведь есть ещё и другие пакеты и USE-флаги можно указывать для них локально... Ясно что все комбинации не проверит никто и никогда. Проверяют только самые распространенные
> 
> комбинации, но комбинация без berkdb - уже некоторая экзотика, а уж вариант "поставили 
> ...

 

Откуда эта фантастика???

Вы так людям которые с линуксом недавно голову заморочите.

Все что в этом абзаце написано от начала и до конца полная ерунда

и выдумка. Какие комбинации??? Вы про что???

Кто проверяет??? Зачем???

Достаточно посмотреть исходники или спросить у автора если лень

самому глядеть. Все предельно просто и не надо делать завесу

непонятности над линуксом.

Просто одним людям наплевать - работает у меня и ладно.

А у кого не работает - сам дурак.

Это замечательна логика для построения дистрибутива,

который еще заявляет что мы "all about choices"

Причем ладно бы говорили - да наша ошибка.

Бум исправлять. Никто бы и не возмущался.

Каждый человек ошибается и это НОРМАЛЬНО.

Но ведь постоянно идет ответ. У нас работает,

а ваши проблемы это ваши проблемы...

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> berkdb, что-то собрали, а потом снесли не сделав `emerge -e world'" - так и вообще "розыск приключений на свою задницу", уж извините. Но если бы вы написали в bugzilla'у - то может ошибку бы и исправили, но вот как-то сомневаюсь я что это было сделано, ведь правда ?
> 
> 

 

Вот именно. Ровно об этом я говорил. У меня работает, а вы сами козлы.

Гениальная мысль!

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> мешает patch'и и присылает . А кому ещё этим заниматься ? Вы может университет какой проспонсируете чтобы он пару сотен разработчиков на это бросил если сами не хотите время тратить?
> 
> 

 

Я уже написал, что глупо тратить время в пустую, когда тебя не хотят слышать.

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А если нет - то чего придираться ? Чтобы показать что все - в дерьме, а вы - на коне ?
> 
> 

 

Довольно глупое предположение. Хотя бы на том основании, что если бы это было так,

то пользы от этого никакой!

Единственное что раздражает, так это почему люди так думают.

Почему когда людям говорят - Вы ошибаетесь. Делайте иначе,

они вместо того чтобы сказать спасибо и исправить будут именно так

отвечать как Вы. Откуда это????

Представьте я Вам говорю у Вас пыль на пиджаке. А Вы мне в ответ - что

чистеньким хочешь отделаться? - Ну не бред ли????

Ведь если я действительно что-то против имею неужели я буду

заботится об этом???? Да ведь если Вас сног до головы грязью

обольют то пройду и не замечу. Вы грязный? - Ну и слава богу.

Ей богу откуда это берется?

Это тупость или что?

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Нет уж: сделаете "альтернативный Genoo лучше Gentoo" - можете завлять о своей пушистости, а иначе - либо заткнитесь либо предложите что-то конструктивное, а не размышления про "если бы да кабы, да во рту росли грибы".
> 
> 

 

Я вроде бы на данном примере показал, что есть вполне конкретное решение

проблемы. И кроме всего прочего очень простое.

Но Вам почему-то очень хочется перенести это в разряд сказок

и рассуждать неизвестно о чем. Учитесь думать приземленно.

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Как принято говорить у разработчиков ядра: -ENOPATCH...
> 
> 

 

Использование чужих сленгов не сделает Вас умнее поверьте.

Хотя зачем это я. Лучше не заметить...

----------

## viy

Жаль, что форум не модерируемый --- давно руки чешутся слоников раздать за постоянный оффтоп...

Может хватит ПИЗДЕТЬ, а?

----------

## lefsha

 *viy wrote:*   

> Жаль, что форум не модерируемый --- давно руки чешутся слоников раздать за постоянный оффтоп...
> 
> Может хватит ПИЗДЕТЬ, а?

 

Первый раз вижу человека, который пытается сам себя

модерировать...  Гораздо проще было промолчать

если ответить нечего.

Вас никто не заставляет это делать в том, что Вы себя обвиняете.

----------

## IFL

мда, левша кроме "красивых" разглагольствований ничего похоже и не умеет...

простой пример: Jessie Hernandez были нужны неймспейсы в PHP -- он написал патч и опубликовал его...

ЕМУ это нужно -- ОН это сделал.

Если не можете сделать -- заплатите тому, кто сделает.

Кстати, в теме про неймспейсы в PHP tony2001 довольно по теме сказал:

 *Quote:*   

> дело не в том, что кто-то где-то будет принимать это решение.
> 
> дело в том, что все говорят "хочу!", но сами ничего не делают для того, чтобы получить желаемое.

 

----------

## hlroad

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *hlroad wrote:*   
> 
> Разработчики ядра: вот тебе программа, убедись, все виснет.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Зачем же в неё тыкать ? Кто хочет - может найти в архивах. Дело в другом. Дело в том что признав что эта мегаруль не работает Рейзер ограничился тем что убрал опцию позволяющую эти дурацкие metas включить. А весь код в исходниках - остался. Естестственно что это разработчики включать ядро не хотят. Говорят: либо доведите всё до ума (если сможете  :Laughing: ), либо выкиньте нафиг. Рейзер упирается уже год. Говорит: вы сначала включите, а потом я "доводить до ума" всё буду. Кто-то тут говорил: "либо хорошо, либо никак" - не подскажете кто это был ?

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Если мне что-то не нравится, то это не значит что мне нужно бежать все самому переделывать. Мне хватает моего дела вполне.
> 
> 

 

Это значит: либо сделать самому, либо кому-то заплатить, либо заткнуться. Вы за Gentoo ничего не платили, так какого черта вы решаете - на что должны обращать внимание разработчики, а на что - нет ?

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> И как только мне там скажут, что надо иначе делать потому-то и потому-то я обязательно прислушаюсь. Когда тебе бесплатно советы дают - радоваться надо...
> 
> 

 

Один дурак может столько насоветовать...

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ну ка мил человек расскажите мне ка откуда истоки портажа будут и что именно мешает сделать его нормальным???
> 
> 

 

Нехватка людей прежде всего (если говорить о программе). А также несовершенство нашего мира (если речь идет о сборнике пакетов). Но его постепенно перерабатывают...

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> И если его изначально кривым сделали, то может переделать стоит а не на прошлое кивать? 
> 
> 

 

Переделывают потихоньку... А если что-то вам сильно мешает жить - то что вам мешает этим заняться ? 

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А теперь еще раз прочитать то что написал я и внимательно посмотреть, на то что прислал сам. Абсолютно честно без всяких выкрутасов. 
> 
> 

 

Я прислал то что хотел прислать. У apr-uril (а это - тоже часть apache'а: "Apache Portable Runtime Library") есть флаг "berkdb". И если его выключить и пересобрать apr-uril/apache без Berkley DB - оно всё соберется и будет работать (я это лично проверил час назад - собралось без проблем, вполне удовольствовалось gdbm, думаю и встроенного sdbm хватило бы, но лень проверять). В чем проблема, собственно ?

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Прошу понять меня правильно. Если я после якобы приведенных Вами доказательств стою на своем, значит наверно на это есть свои основания... 
> 
> 

 

Мммм... Неумение читать ? Неумение думать ? Или ещё что-нибудь...

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> В данном случае очень важно что именно я написал.
> 
> 

 

... и не менее важно то чего вы не написали.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> По пунктам.
> 
> 1. Есть рабочая система (была, но это уже другая история похлеще...
> ...

 

Вот с этого момента - поподробнее. Ибо не нужен Berkeley DB для Apache. Не нужен. Да, флаг berkdb имеется у apr-util, а не у apache, ну так и должно быть: apr-util хочет какую-нибудь DBM (Berkeley DB, gdbm или встроенную в него sdbm), а уж apache удовольствуется той DBM с какой apr-uril будут слинкованы.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А теперь вопрос! Как должен был быть изменен ebuild
> 
> apache чтобы тот правильно собирался?
> ...

 

Ответ неверный. Ибо apache может быть собран без Berkeley DB. Ровно если apr-util собраны без Berkeley DB. А вот почему у вас он отказался это делать - это уже другой вопрос, нужно разбираться, но вам явно этого не хочется, хочется критиковать.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А теперь рассказываем какая такая тяжелая наследственность которой я не понимаю лежит в основе подобных багов во многих ebuild-ах...
> 
> 

 

А вы сами не догадываетесь ? Хорошо. Разжую для непонятливых. Проблема не в том, что Apache не может быть собран без Berkeley DB - запросто он собирается без Berkeley DB. Проблема в том что на некоторых системах (на вашей в частности  :Laughing: ) он пытается использовать Berkeley DB когда её нету и когда её не просят. Почему так случается - хороший вопрос и он требует дальнейшего изучения (которое придется провести вам, уж извините: у меня эффекта не наблюдается, так что чинить, собственно, нечего).

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Почему-то с моей точки зрения картина выглядит куда проще. 
> 
> 

 

Ну разумеется ! Вы же ничего не делаете... А когда всё же вас удается прижать к стенке - предлагаете делать чушь (добавлять безусловную зависимость apache от Berkeley DB, к примеру). Разумеется болтать языком проще чем что-то делать...

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Есть некая программа.
> 
> 1. Для того чтобы ее собрать необходимы определенные пакеты.
> ...

 

Ммм... ну я не знаю... наверное - вы же смогли !

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Неужели так сложно заметить, что для apache вышеприведенная библиотека прямая зависимость! 
> 
> 

 

Ещё раз: вот прямо сейчас у меня в тестовой системе стоит Apache, собранный из portage, не стоит Berkeley DB - и Apache прекрасно собрался и работает. Это называется "прямая зависимость" ? Ну извините - видимо мы на разных языках говорим.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Есть также и обратный случай. Если в системе установлен
> 
> некий пакет, то это еще совсем не значит, что
> ...

 

Правильно. Именно так ведут себя apr-util. Виноваты ли разработчики portage в том, что они не смогли побороть маниакальную склонность apr-util к розыску Berkeley DB когда их об этом просят и когда не просят ? Вряд ли. То есть если вы состряпали бы patch - может его бы и включили в portage. А так - приходится отложить "до лучших времен". Ну не могут разработчики Gentoo править ошибки во всех программах которые есть в portage! Одно дело - написать в ebuild'е "--with-bdb" или "--without-bdb" - и совсем другое - понять почему на "--without-bdb" как-то никакой реакции нету...

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Достаточно посмотреть исходники или спросить у автора если лень
> 
> самому глядеть. Все предельно просто и не надо делать завесу
> ...

 

Правильно. А то что вы сумели "в трех соснах запутаться" - спишем на ваш убогий интеллект ? Или как ?

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Причем ладно бы говорили - да наша ошибка.
> 
> Бум исправлять. Никто бы и не возмущался.
> ...

 

Угу. И это - правильно! Если вы не заплатили за техподдержку и сами не попытались разобраться в вашей проблеме - то с какой стати в ней должен разбираться кто-то ещё ? У разработчиков других дел нет как разбираться с вашими проблемами ? Которые, скорее всего, вы же сами и создали ?

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Единственное что раздражает, так это почему люди так думают.
> 
> Почему когда людям говорят - Вы ошибаетесь. Делайте иначе,
> ...

 

Даже не знаю что сказать. Почему-то когда я писал про ошибки разработчикам (с подробной диагностикой, а иногда с patch'ми) - их с радостью исправляли (не всегда правда мои patch'и накладывали), объясняли мне - почему я не прав (и такое бывало) или хотя бы говорили "да, ошибка имеет место быть, но так как пакет никогда стабильным не был, то можно пока и так оставить" (такое тоже было). И всё было тихо-мирно. А вот вам - никогда и никто помочь не хочет ? Правда же странно - вроде как с одними и теми же людьми общаемся... Может потому что я стараюсь понять - что происходит и не делать скоропалительных выводов.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Представьте я Вам говорю у Вас пыль на пиджаке. А Вы мне в ответ - что
> 
> чистеньким хочешь отделаться? - Ну не бред ли???? 
> ...

 

Бред. Но тут-то всё совсем не так! Вы говорите: "а у вас пыль на пиджаке". Человек смотрит - пыли нет. Вы ему: "а у вас ширинка не застегнута". Человек смотрит - все Ok. Ясно что на 10 раз от вас уже отмахиваться будут... Даже если проблемы действительно имеют место быть - ваши замечания не помогают их исправить, а только отвлекают и заставляют тратить время впустую.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Я вроде бы на данном примере показал, что есть вполне конкретное решение проблемы. И кроме всего прочего очень простое. 
> 
> 

 

Угу. Только неверное. Ибо проблема не в том, что Berkeley DB - безусловная зависимость apache (это не так), а в том что на вашей системе Apache без Berkeley DB не собирается. Причём фиг его знает почему - может вы apr-util не пересобрали, может ещё что-нибудь не так сделали. Но вместо того чтобы разобраться - предлагаете заставить всех кто использует Apache без Berkeley DB (а такие люди есть, portage этому не препятствует) установить совершенно ненужный им Berkeley DB ! И как прикажете на такую чушь реагировать ? Короче вынужден согласиться

 *IFL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> мда, левша кроме "красивых" разглагольствований ничего похоже и не умеет... 
> 
> 

 

Что тут ещё можно сказать.

----------

## lefsha

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *lefsha wrote:*   
> 
> А теперь еще раз прочитать то что написал я и внимательно посмотреть, на то что прислал сам. Абсолютно честно без всяких выкрутасов. 
> ...

 

Я это обязательно проверю.

Просто дело в том, что у меня _все_ собирается с включенным флагом N.

Что подразумевает пересборку тех пакетов, которые нарушают

установленные USE флаги.

Все остальные слова следствие этого...

----------

